# Not really sure what I'm supposed to do with this....



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

But I guess I won't be collecting that lost item fee.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> View attachment 427568
> 
> 
> But I guess I won't be collecting that lost item fee.


Drop it out the window immediately!!!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

1. Report item left
2. Report item returned.
3. Collect fee 

This isn’t rocket science.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bring princess her water bottle ASAP! 😀 Jk!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> 1. Report item left
> 2. Report item returned.
> 3. Collect fee
> 
> This isn't rocket science.


Phew, thanks! I guess all that physics education is really unnecessary now.

By the way, Professor, there was no lost item, but thank you for the lesson.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Text back and say I'll be in pick a town 50 miles away and say you can meet me here. Lol I would toss it or drop it off at a green hub if it's close.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Phew, thanks! I guess all that physics education is really unnecessary now.
> 
> By the way, Professor, there was no lost item, but thank you for the lesson.


Oh I get it. Another half a$$ post....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Text back and say I'll be in pick a town 50 miles away and say you can meet me here. Lol I would toss it or drop it off at a green hub if it's close.


You cant text back compliments and may not even know who it is from


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Oh I get it. Another half a$$ post....


Sorry to trouble you. May I suggest the ignore feature?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 427602


IN THE APP!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Please show me how you text back compliments through the app, and finding out who even gave you the compliment


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Please show me how you text back compliments through the app, and finding out who even gave you the compliment


Sorry didn't realize it was a complaint thought it was a text


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Delete the comment? Or you can leave it as a conversation starter the next time a pax reads your profile... 🤣


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Must be Vodka in that "water" bottle.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What if it's a nice bottle?

IF it was a logoed metal water bottle or something i might pay the return fee to get it back.

Or one of those super hippie ones...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Must be one tight SOB to want his waterbottle back... And willing to wait around someplace for an hour!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, what was the outcome? Inquiring minds must know!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Either there never was a water bottle, or another pax took it. At any rate, by the time I saw the compliment, it was many hours later and I seriously doubt he was still waiting at the health club. I just thought it was funny that he made it a compliment instead of contacting to to ask about his precious water bottle - which he probably found in his hotel room anyway.


----------

